# About.com- IBS or Spastic Colon?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Sometimes I need reminding that what is obvious to me, is not necessarily obvious to everyone else. This came up when someone asked me what was the difference between IBS and a spastic colon. I thought this was something that everyone knows, but I realized that if this person was asking the question that others might also be confused. Do you all know the difference? I am going to make you click through below to find out the answer:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

